# 501 and Dolby Digital



## hicksenterprises (Oct 6, 2002)

I have not had any trouble with my 501, except I now hate live TV. I cannot get DD output to work. I set the 501 to DD/PCM, and I set the optical input on my Denon 3200 to TV/DBS. When I disconnect the RCA audio inputs from the 501 I get no sound at all. Am I missing something?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Check your Denon for settings. Most channels on Dish will only be PCM/Dolby ProLogic, there are a few Dolby Digital, and some of the movies on them are Dolby Digital 5.1, with the rest showing up as Dolby ProLogic.
Some of the PPV are DD,
HBO-E and W
Starz-E and W
And I think I've heard that SHO-E and W


----------



## hicksenterprises (Oct 6, 2002)

I recorded The One last weekend and it was DD. I didn't get the DD playback. I'll check the Denon again. Any other suggestions?


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

On my Pioneer I have a setting for which function that I want to receive optical DD and a signal select to switch back and forth from Digital and analog. Check your Denon receiver for these settings. If you check the manual it should be in there.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Sounds like you're not getting any sound from the digital connection.

On many receivers you must map the digital input(s) to whatever source you want. Sound like you did that all ready - might want to double check.

Does the Denon auto-select between Dolby Digital and PCM (most do, buy my 1st gen DD processor ($1500) does not).

You should have some sound whether the source is DD or PCM. If you have nothing...

Then, finally, I'd try a different cable (different brand). Ive seen some optical cables spring load the tips, others do not.

Also, be careful with optical cables. Don't get the ends dirty. Watch the bend radius. If you bend or kink them (at any time), perhaps while pulling them through, you can break the internal optical line.

It's possible you have a dead optical component (on either side). Take the 501 (and an extra cable) to a friends and retry the optical connection. I think if you have something prerecorded you don't need a sat connection.


----------



## hicksenterprises (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm using a Rat Shack optical cable, so I'll take it back and try another. Probably try that today, I'll let you know.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

> I set the 501 to DD/PCM, and I set the optical input on my Denon 3200 to TV/DBS. *When I disconnect the RCA audio inputs from the 501 I get no sound at all*.


Sounds to me that you have your Denon analog/digital signal select on analog. Even though you have your optical set to tv/dbs you need to have your signal select on digital. assuming you have both setting's of course. My Pioneer has both.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Keep in mind that some movies on HBO and Showtime were sometimes shown late at night/early in the am without the DD enabled despite the banner before the movie showing it was in fact DD. I think if you catch it at 8pm EST during primetime tv hours you have a better shot of hearing it in DD as opposed to seeing a much later rebroadcast that pvr users may opt for out of necessity, but I may be wrong here.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

I think all he has to do is press that little button on the front of his receiver. It will scroll through the signals he is receiving(analog,AC3,DTS). If that Button is on analog he won't receive any digital signal. Here's the sequence. 501 on (Digital/PCM), Denon optical function input select (TV/SAT), Denon signal select on (Digital). HBO only broadcasts a few channels in AC3. The rest are still in Digital and he will have sound.


----------



## hicksenterprises (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks geneb11!!! This was an embarrassingly simple fix, but that means it was also cheap. Fast & Furious souns great on Starz.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't be embarrassed. It's one of the most commonly overlooked feature's. Gotta love that digital optical. It's just awsome sound. If you switch back and forth from analog to digital you can really hear the difference. Enjoy.


----------

